# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Aften-wie weet er meer over?

## Laura

Hallo,
Mijn zoon van 23 heeft al jaren lang last van aften.
Aangestippen met Pyralvex hielp niet. Hij spoelt zijn mond momenteel met Spilanthes van A. Vogel, meerdere malen per dag, helpt ook niet echt.

Wat heel vervelend is dat wanneer de aften weer opkomen het er steeds meer zijn dan de vorige keer en ze steeds pijnlijker zijn. 

Wie weet er raad?

Alvast bedankt voor jullie hulp.

----------


## anouk

Beste Laura,

Ik werk met de voedingssupplementen lijn van Changes.
Deze producten worden veel verkocht in engeland en amerika en nu leveren wij ze ook aan mensen in Nederland. In onze lijn hebben wij het product Coloidal Silver. Voordat ik hiermee begon heb ik zelf dit product gebruikt en mijn moeder gebruikt het momenteel ook. Misschien is het wat voor je ?? Mocht dit product niets voor je zijn in ieder geval veel succes.

Met vriendelijke groeten,
Anouk Dijkstra

Dit is werking ervan?

Colloidal Silver is bijzonder effectief op het gebied van allerlei bacteriën, virussen en schimmels. Colloidal Silver heeft haar effectiviteit ook bewezen in het bestrijden van o.a. de ziekte Lyme. De deeltjes van Colloidal Silver zijn kleiner dan de afmetingen van een virus en hebben daarom het vermogen om te penetreren. De deeltjes verlaten het lichaam via de natuurlijke weg: transpiratie, urine en ontlasting.

Colloidal Silver  wat zijn de eigenschappen?
De eigenschappen van Colloidal Silver zijn:
- niet giftig,
- geen negatieve bijwerkingen,
- geen reacties op andere medicijnen,
- een bijzonder krachtig antibiotica
tegen virussen, bacteriën, parasieten,
schimmels, enz.
- een sterk positief effect op
ontstekingen,
- succesvol bij meer dan 650 verschillende ziektes.

Colloidal Silver  wanneer gebruik je dit?
Het is toe te passen in een zeer ruim scala. Bij interne infecties zoals griep, aften, koorts, herpes, hepatitis, bronchitis, vaginale schimmelinfecties, darminfecties, ziekte van Lyme, chronische vermoeidheid, candida, gordelroos, virussen, bacteria, parasieten en deze lijst is niet eens compleet. 
Ook bij uitwendige infecties, zoals die aan ogen, oren, keel, gebit, neus, huiduitslag, eczeem (waar tegenwoordig ook heel veel kinderen last van hebben), snij- en brandwonden, beten, schimmelinfecties wordt Colloidal Silver gebruikt. Op de achterzijde van deze folder leest u meer aandoeningen, waarbij de Colloidal Silver wordt gebruikt.

Zelfs door dierenartsen wordt Colloidal Silver als effectief middel bij veel ziektes ingezet en gebruikt. 
Sporen van zilver voorkomen en beschermen tegen heel veel ziektes en versterken daarnaast ook nog het immuunsysteem.

Colloidal Silver  hoe gebruik je het?
Hoe gebruik je Colloidal Silver?
Colloidal Silver kan worden ingenomen, gesprayd of worden opgebracht, het is geur- en smaakloos.

----------


## c.j. goedhart

:Big Grin: 
Bedankt Anouk!

----------


## L.P.M. van Lieshout

:Big Grin: 
Hallo,

Ik heb veel last van aften, tertens wanneer een chemokuur van 'n week achter de rug is. Aften duurt bij mij ruim een week en is zeer vervelend. Vorige kuurweek heb ik allerlei huismiddeltjes, op internet gevonden, gebruikt. Maar niets hielp. Ik ben al 5 maanden aan het chemo-kuren en wellicht helpt jullie middel niet, omdat de chemokuur je zo zwaar aanpakt. Ik denk, dat het in ieder geval verstandig is, om bij de huisarts teinformeren, of jullie middel voor mij wel verstandig is.

Is het via de apotheek , genoemde middel, verkrijgbaar?

M.vr.gr.

Lau van Lieshout

----------


## Laura1

Anouk bedankt voor je reactie! Zeker de moeite waard om te proberen.

Ik heb zelf laatst gelezen dat er nog iets nieuws is tegen aften:
Aft-weg van Triesters. Schijnt goed te helpen.
Heb het zelf nog niet aangeschaft omdat mijn zoon momenteel gelukkig geen last heeft.

Misschien van voor jou Lau van Lieshout?

Succes ermee (als je het middel nog niet geprobeerd hebt).

Ik ga het zéker voor mijn zoon halen als het weer zo ver is.

Groetjes van Laura

----------


## Johan

Ik had vroeger ook vaak last van aften, maar sinds ik Parodontax tandpasta gebruik heb ik er geen last meer van gehad. Zeker het proberen waard&#33; Het is een tandpasta met mineraalzouten en diverse kruiden. Deze heeft dus een ontsmettende werking.


Succes&#33;

Johan

----------


## Laura

Bedankt Johan voor je advies. Ben een tijdje niet op de site geweest omdat mijn zoon op het ogenblik - gelukkig - geen last heeft.
Ik heb de Aft-weg gel al liggen en koop ook de paradontax alvast,
want ik heb wel gemerkt dat je moet handelen zodra de eerste aft zich aanmeldt.
Mocht het één niet helpen, dan helpt het andere vast wel&#33;
Groetjes van Laura

----------


## Jeanine

Hallo Laura&#33;

Wat betreft de aften van uw zoon: ik had veel last van pijnlijke blaasjes op mijn tong. Ik begon er op te letten dat die nog erger werden na het eten van frieten en verhit vet. Vooral na het bakken van vlees of verhitten van olijfolie had ik enorm last. Sedert ik geen verhit vet meer gebruik zoals bruine jus en frieten gebakken in olijfolie zijn die blaasjes weggebleven. Ik bak nu mijn frieten in Arachideolie en daar heb ik geen problemen mee. Mijn vlees bak ik in Wedena boter uit de dieetwinkel of in goede boter maar gebruik de bruine saus niet. Ik ben nu al jaren blaasjesvrij. Ik hoop dat uw zoon het ook eens wil uitproberen, het kost niets en hij heeft een grote kans dat het hem ook helpt. Het is natuurlijk ook mogelijk dat bij hem de oorzaak een ander voedingsmiddel is waar hij allergisch of intolerant voor is of waar hij te veel van eet. Hij moet het in ieder geval in zijn voeding zoeken.

Groeten uit België

Jeanine

----------


## moppie

Ook paprika kan een veroorzaker zijn van aften...

Let eens op met eten, wanneer ze ontstaan&#33; Misschien kom je er zo achter?


Sterkte

----------


## Guest

> _Originally posted by anouk_@23-04-2003, 12:12:37
> * Beste Laura,
> 
> Ik werk met de voedingssupplementen lijn van Changes.
> Deze producten worden veel verkocht in engeland en amerika en nu leveren wij ze ook aan mensen in Nederland. In onze lijn hebben wij het product Coloidal Silver. Voordat ik hiermee begon heb ik zelf dit product gebruikt en mijn moeder gebruikt het momenteel ook. Misschien is het wat voor je ?? Mocht dit product niets voor je zijn in ieder geval veel succes.
> 
> Met vriendelijke groeten,
> Anouk Dijkstra
> 
> ...


 :angry: 
Deze producten worden veel verkocht in engeland en amerika en nu leveren *wij* ze ook aan mensen in Nederland. In *onze lijn* hebben wij het product Coloidal Silver.

Ja ja, verdacht veel reclame voor ons spul en product. Het lijkt mooi spul, maar de nadelen en gevaren zijn enorm.
Kijk maar eens op het internet via google naar dit product en je zult schrikken.
Dat wordt er handiggenoeg even niet bijverteld&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;
Levensgevaarlijk spul zelfs.

----------


## olijfje

hallo, 

Ik ben een tijdje geleden zelf op zoek geweest naar middeltjes tegen aften op internet en niets hielp echt, ook jullie raadgevingen niet. nu is er echter een tijdje geleden een onderzoek aan de universiteit van gent geweest dat aantoont dat sommige mensen gevoeliger zijn voor het schuimmiddel in de meeste tandpasta&#39;s natrium/sodium lauryl sulfaat. Dit zou kunnen aften veroorzaken. twee tandpasta&#39;s die dit middel zeker niet bevatten zijn zendium en sensodyne previon gel. ik gebruik deze laatste nu 3 maanden en heb sindsdien geen aften meer gehad terwijl ze daarvoor om de twee weken terugkeerden. Ook ben ik geminderd met tomaten eten voor zover dat ermee te maken heeft. 
veel succes

----------


## de helper

Hallo Laura,

Het is nog onbekend in Nederland. Met de mondspoeling met himalyazout zul je een goed resultaat bereiken een collega van mij heeft het gebruikt met een goed resultaat. Via www.natural-body-balance.nl kun je dit bestellen een flesje kost ongeveer  1,50

Succes ermee,
Aart

----------


## papaya

Hoi, ik kwam per toeval dit bericht tegen. Ik had ook heel erg veel last van aften. Ik heb het opgelost door een paar keer per week een Oloe Vera blaadje (incl. de schil) te eten en goed te kouwen zodat het goed kan inwerken op de huid van de mondholte. Eet trouwens niet te veel Oloe Vera, want dan krijg je diaree. Erg belangrijk is dat je de schil erbij opeet. Succes en laat me weten hoe het bij jullie werkt. Bij mij is het op deze manier genezen!

----------


## LexDeLeuke

Ik kwam dit bericht ook per toeval tegen. Het lijkt een oude discussie, maar ik heb ook heel vaak aften. Die Aloe vera gebruik ik ook voor veel dingen, maar vooral voor uitwendig gebruik. Voor aften gebruik ik nu al een tijdje Licor del Polo (www.LicorDelPolo.nl) en dat werkt heerlijk ontspannend. OK, ze gaan er niet mee weg, maar je voelt ze effe (een paar uur) niet.

----------


## papaya

Hoi,

Je kunt beter verse Aloe Vera gebruiken. Koop het plantje bij een tuincentrum of zo. Als je iedere dag een stukje blad kauwt dan gaan ze weg en blijven ze weg. Aloe Vera deaktiveert de aften en tegelijkertijd ook andere ziektes zoals herpes simplex. Als je iedere dag je mond insmeerd met verse Aloe dan heb je ook nooit meer last van Herpes aan de lippen. Ik koop zelf enkele planten per maand. 

Success!

----------


## Laurens12

Ik had ook last van aften en ben gaan letten op mijn voedsel en nu blijkt elke keer als ik verse tomaten eet krijg ik er last van, dus ik ga nu maar een tijdje geen verse tomaten meer eten om te kijken of dat verschil geeft.

En over het collodiaal zilver, volgens mij was er zelfs laatst nog op TV iets over dat het helemaal niet goed is. Maarja door de grote heisa en veel belofende verhalen slaat het aan bij de mensen, een soort mode. Mensen die het dus aan iedereen aansmeren voor elke klacht, brengen dus in principe de gezondheid van die mensen in gevaar.

Heb zelf in het verleden toen ik nog studeerde een ondezoek gedaan om een zieke plant te genezen met collodial zilver, maar zonder succes.

----------


## Ammy

Ik heb een wat meer huis tuin en keuken middeltje wat bij echt super goed helpt. Gewoon als je er last van hebt 's avond spoelen met puur bessensap. Reinigt de mond en is goed tegen keelontsteking en aften.

----------


## E.Blink

Aan alle aftenlijders! Kijk voor een oplossing voor dit erg vervelend probleem naar mijn reaktie op Allergieplein.nl. Ga via Google naar de tweede van boven en lees reaktienr. 186.

Groeten Ernst.

----------


## E.Blink

Aan alle aftenlijders!

Ik heb in mijn reaktie van 13 november 2007 vergeten te vermelden om te vermelden dat je op google "Lotagen" moet intikken. Dan ga je naar het tweede item van boven ( allergieplein.nl ). Hier kun je mijn reaktie lezen onder nr. 186. Neem gerust kontakt op als je echt van je aft(en) af wil om deze soms ondragelijke pijnperioden een halt toe te roepen. Mijn leven is er in elk geval een stuk aangenamer door geworden.

Groeten, Ernst

----------


## E.Blink

> Hallo,
> Mijn zoon van 23 heeft al jaren lang last van aften.
> Aangestippen met Pyralvex hielp niet. Hij spoelt zijn mond momenteel met Spilanthes van A. Vogel, meerdere malen per dag, helpt ook niet echt.
> 
> Wat heel vervelend is dat wanneer de aften weer opkomen het er steeds meer zijn dan de vorige keer en ze steeds pijnlijker zijn. 
> 
> Wie weet er raad?
> 
> Alvast bedankt voor jullie hulp.


Hallo Laura, tik op Google het woord LOTAGEN in en ga naar het tweede item 
(allergieplein.nl). Lees mijn reaktie daar onder n. 186. Dit helpt echt! Neem gerust kontakt met me op. Groeten, Ernst.

----------


## jurgenE

Hoi,

Tussen mijn 20 ste en 24 st heb ik hevig last gehad van aften hiervoor ging naar de huisarts die me dan weer iets voor schreef.
Uit eindelijk naar de dermatoloog gegaan en bij het 2de medicijn wat hij voor schreef succes gehad in het ondercontrolen krijgen van het aften probleem.
Maar in die 4 jaar dat ik met aften te maken had ben ik wel door een hell gegaan.
Ik weet niet meer hoe het medicijn heten waarbij ik de aften onder controlen kreeg maar bij intensief gebruik kreeg je wel bloed armoede.
Ik moet zegen dat ik het toen als een bevrijding heb ervaart.
Nadien ben ik over gegaan op een medicijn dat heet Dapson een medicijn wat voor leperaar lijders wordt gebruikt.
de laatste 16 jaar heb ik het zo nu en dan ingenomen als ik last kreeg van aften.
Onder normalen omstandigheden krijg ik alleen last van aften als mijn weerstand minder is bv als ik ziek wordt.
Echter de laatse 3/4 jaar begin ik weer wat last van aften te krijgen en gebruik dit medicijn weer dat wil zeggen 1 pil per dag als ik er last van heb.De laatste 3/4 jaar ervaar ik dat ik iedere week wel 1 of meerdere aften heb dan is het een pilletje slikken totdat ik er geen last meer van heb.En komen ze weer terug dan is het weer tijd om met de kuur te beginnen.
Met dit medicijn gaat het niet over maar je heb het wel onder controlen

----------


## E.Blink

Beste mensen, over aften hoef je mij niets te vertellen. Ik heb daar, voor zover ik na kan gaan, last van sinds mijn puberteit. Het probleem doet zich voor als ik gespannen ben of wanneer ik op mijn lip, wang, tong bijt. Het is een zweertje of ontsteking van het mondslijmvlies. Het lijkt een klein probleem maar het tegengestelde is waar. Het heeft b.v. mijn komplete Kerstdagen wel eens vergald en ik heb me wel eens ziek moeten melden. De pijn is erg intensief en straalt uit door je hele hoofd, inclusief je keel en geeft problemen bij eten, praten en slapen. 


Voor ongeveer 35 jaar geleden kreeg ik van mijn huisarts Nystatine. Dit wordt ook wel gebruikt voor babys ter behandeling van spruw. Later werd mij wel Lydocaine voorgeschreven. Dit is het middel wat door tandartsen gebruikt wordt als verdoving. Dit waren echter middelen om te verzachten (tijdelijk) maar niet voor bestrijding. Na vele vruchteloze pogingen zei mijn huisarts dat hij nog een laatste redmiddel kon proberen. Hier kwam LOTAGEN ter sprake. Letterlijk zei hij dat dit een paardenmidddel was te vergelijken met Helse steenstift. (Dit middel werd vroeger wel gebruikt bij de behandeling van vaginale aften). Ik heb toenmaals het middel (LOTAGEN) via de apotheek gekregen. Het aanstippen was geen pretje. Je kon wel door de grond gaan. De tweede dag was het al een stuk beter. De derde dag voelde ik het niet meer. Het middel deed goed zijn werk. Het moet puur gebruikt worden, wat wel wat loslatend gezond weefsel rond de afte met zich meebrengt, maar dit is slechts tijdelijk. Het was voor mij een wondermiddel. Beter even doorbijten bij de eerste keer aanstippen dan drie weken letterlijk ellende en dan maar weer wachten op de volgend afte. Zo gauw ik wat onrust in mijn mond verneem stip ik het goed te traceren plekje aan. Zo ben ik de ellende op tijd voor en doet ook de eerste keer aanstippen geen pijn.

Ondertussen ben ik voor 16 jaar geleden verhuisd en kreeg ik ongeveer 7 jaar geleden door allerlei omstandigheden weer last van aften. Bij mijn nieuwe huisarts hoorde ik dat LOTAGEN, ook wel in de handel als NEGATOL(palindroom), niet meer verstrekt mocht worden voor menselijk gebruik. Het middel werd wel toegepast in de diergeneeskunde. 

Daarop ben ik naar de plaatselijke dierenarts gegaan. Hij vertelde mij dat het middel bij hem bekend was in gelvorm, maar was erg huiverig om het aan mij te leveren voor menselijke gebruik. In de diergeneeskunde wordt de waterige variant in verdunde vorm toegepast om b.v. operatiewonden bij paarden enz. schoon te spoelen. Ook wordt na een geboorte van bv. een veulen de baarmoeder wel met een warme ,verdunde, waterige oplossing schoongespoeld.

Een mens in nood (zo kun je aftenlijders wel noemen) komt echter op goede ideeen. Ik woon op ongeveer 35km. afstand van de Duitse grens en ben naar de dichtstbijzijnde plaats in Duitland gegaan waar een Apotheek was. Mijn probleem hier voorgelegd en wie schetst mijn vreugdevolle verbazing dat er direkt een bestelling voor een flesje (100 ml.) geregeld werd welke ik een paar dagen later kon ophalen.

Er staat nu altijd een flesje LOTAGEN in mijn badkamermeubel en dit alleen al scheelt mij een heel stuk in het aftenprobleem (psychisch?). De kosten zijn rond de 10 Euro voor zon flesje. Maar als het 100 was geweest had ik het ook gekocht. Een aftenlijder begrijpt dit!!!!

LOTAGEN is een kondensatieprodukt uit Metakresolsulfonzuur en Formaldehyde. Het heeft een coagulerende werking. Het aangetaste weefsel wordt als het ware ingekapseld en daaronder wordt gezond nieuw weefsel gevormd. 

Een ieder die dit leest en last heeft van aften mag gerust kontakt met mij opnemen via eblink<apenstaartje>versatel.nl. Ik ga er dan alles aan doen om je/u LOTAGEN toe te zenden tegen de prijs van de apotheek + portokosten. Het ritje naar Duitsland is voor mijn en jouw/uw plezier en ik neem dan gelijk wat lekkere biertjes mee!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Zo kan ik dan het nuttige met het aangename verenigen. 

Groetjes Ernst

----------


## StefJanssens

Meer informatie over aften kan je vinden via deze link:
http://www.ingelicht.be/aften-sc

----------


## cornelia49

Beste mensen

Een goed werkend en bovendien lekker middel is pure chocolade.
Mijn man heeft dat eens gelezen. Hij had er ook last van toen.
Baat het niet dan schaadt het niet dacht hij.
Dus zodra hij een een plekje op voelde komen pakte hij een stukje pure chocolade en drukte dat er zachtjes tegen. En inderdaad: het plekje ging na een tijdje weg.
Na verloop van tijd kreeg hij er steeds minder.
Dus mensen pure chocolade! Geen medicijnen. Probeer maar!!
Groet van Cornelia.

----------


## padams

Beste aftenlijders waar ik er zelf een van ben.
Ong. 20j geleden ging ik naar een nieuwe tandards voor controle.
Wat bleek tandsteen in hevige mate. Mijn vorige heeft er nooit iets aan gedaan.
Bij de half controles was voor mij tandsteen verwijdering erg pijnlijk.
Ik dacht toen, ik probeer zelf hem voor te zijn. Ik poetste mijn tanden met chloor.
Een beetje vieze smaak, en jammer genoeg het tandsteen bleef.
Rond die tijd kreeg ik last van loopvlek op mijn tandvlees.
De huisarts durfde ik niet van de chloor te vertellen.
Hij zei pyralvex. Bate niet. Na diverse medicamenten geen resultaat.
Op een gegeven moment was het over,maar_ +10j daarna kwamen de wangblaasjes (aften?). Weer pyralvex en een gel iets van dr vogel daarna propolis,clhoorhexedine,tretracicline.Niets hielp.Verwijzing specialist 2002
verwijzing internist2009 3maal maagonderzoek,2maal rectaal darmonderzoek
Wat blijkt. De ziekte van crohn.Behandeling pretnisonol.Begin met 40mg 14dagen,30mg14dg,20mg,14dg,op het ogenblik15mg 14dagen.Heb me bijna 3mnd gelukkig gevoeld met de hoop dat het weg zou blijven.Maar met de lagere dosering kompt het weer terug.Na de pretnisonolkuur zal ik vlg de spec.enkele jaren nog IMORAN mogen slikken.Hopenlijk helpt dit.Net als de hoger dozis pretnisonol

----------


## E.Blink

Beste mensen, over aften hoef je mij niets te vertellen. Ik heb daar, voor zover ik na kan gaan, last van sinds mijn puberteit. Het probleem doet zich voor als ik gespannen ben of wanneer ik op mijn lip, wang, tong bijt. Het is een zweertje of ontsteking van het mondslijmvlies. Het lijkt een klein probleem maar het tegengestelde is waar. Het heeft b.v. mijn komplete Kerstdagen wel eens vergald en ik heb me wel eens ziek moeten melden. De pijn is erg intensief en straalt uit door je hele hoofd, inclusief je keel en geeft problemen bij eten, praten en slapen. 


Voor ongeveer 35 jaar geleden kreeg ik van mijn huisarts Nystatine. Dit wordt ook wel gebruikt voor babys ter behandeling van spruw. Later werd mij wel Lydocaine voorgeschreven. Dit is het middel wat door tandartsen gebruikt wordt als verdoving. Dit waren echter middelen om te verzachten (tijdelijk) maar niet voor bestrijding. Na vele vruchteloze pogingen zei mijn huisarts dat hij nog een laatste redmiddel kon proberen. Hier kwam LOTAGEN ter sprake. Letterlijk zei hij dat dit een paardenmidddel was te vergelijken met Helse steenstift. (Dit middel werd vroeger wel gebruikt bij de behandeling van vaginale aften). Ik heb toenmaals het middel (LOTAGEN) via de apotheek gekregen. Het aanstippen was geen pretje. Je kon wel door de grond gaan. De tweede dag was het al een stuk beter. De derde dag voelde ik het niet meer. Het middel deed goed zijn werk. Het moet puur gebruikt worden, wat wel wat loslatend gezond weefsel rond de afte met zich meebrengt, maar dit is slechts tijdelijk. Het was voor mij een wondermiddel. Beter even doorbijten bij de eerste keer aanstippen dan drie weken letterlijk ellende en dan maar weer wachten op de volgend afte. Zo gauw ik wat onrust in mijn mond verneem stip ik het goed te traceren plekje aan. Zo ben ik de ellende op tijd voor en doet ook de eerste keer aanstippen geen pijn.

Ondertussen ben ik voor 16 jaar geleden verhuisd en kreeg ik ongeveer 7 jaar geleden door allerlei omstandigheden weer last van aften. Bij mijn nieuwe huisarts hoorde ik dat LOTAGEN, ook wel in de handel als NEGATOL(palindroom), niet meer verstrekt mocht worden voor menselijk gebruik. Het middel werd wel toegepast in de diergeneeskunde. 

Daarop ben ik naar de plaatselijke dierenarts gegaan. Hij vertelde mij dat het middel bij hem bekend was in gelvorm, maar was erg huiverig om het aan mij te leveren voor menselijke gebruik. In de diergeneeskunde wordt de waterige variant in verdunde vorm toegepast om b.v. operatiewonden bij paarden enz. schoon te spoelen. Ook wordt na een geboorte van bv. een veulen de baarmoeder wel met een warme ,verdunde, waterige oplossing schoongespoeld.

Een mens in nood (zo kun je aftenlijders wel noemen) komt echter op goede ideeen. Ik woon op ongeveer 35km. afstand van de Duitse grens en ben naar de dichtstbijzijnde plaats in Duitland gegaan waar een Apotheek was. Mijn probleem hier voorgelegd en wie schetst mijn vreugdevolle verbazing dat er direkt een bestelling voor een flesje (100 ml.) geregeld werd welke ik een paar dagen later kon ophalen.

Er staat nu altijd een flesje LOTAGEN in mijn badkamermeubel en dit alleen al scheelt mij een heel stuk in het aftenprobleem (psychisch?). De kosten zijn rond de 10 Euro voor zon flesje. Maar als het 100 was geweest had ik het ook gekocht. Een aftenlijder begrijpt dit!!!!

LOTAGEN is een kondensatieprodukt uit Metakresolsulfonzuur en Formaldehyde. Het heeft een coagulerende werking. Het aangetaste weefsel wordt als het ware ingekapseld en daaronder wordt gezond nieuw weefsel gevormd. 

Een ieder die dit leest en last heeft van aften mag gerust kontakt met mij opnemen via eblink<apenstaartje>versatel.nl. Ik ga er dan alles aan doen om je/u LOTAGEN toe te zenden tegen de prijs van de apotheek + portokosten. Het ritje naar Duitsland is voor mijn en jouw/uw plezier en ik neem dan gelijk wat lekkere biertjes mee!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Zo kan ik dan het nuttige met het aangename verenigen. 

Groetjes Ernst

----------


## padams

8jaar ben ik voor aften onder specialistische behandeling.Pijnlijke blaasjes op de tong en wang' NA 2maag en 2 rectaal onderzoeken met camera, 2 ondezoeken met gel is bij mij de ziekte van crohn geconstateerd. De behandeling voor deze aandoening bestaat voor mij uit 40mg pretnisolon in januari NU we leven in de maand mei nog 20mg pretnisolon De vervanger van pretnisolon isAZATHIOPRINE. Dit middel heeft minder bijwerkingen. Nu heb ik al 5 maanden geen last meer van aften. Of ik dit moet toeschrijven als bijwerking van de pretnisolon weet ik niet. Hopenlijk gaat het met de azathioprine net zo,

groetjes piet




> Beste mensen, over aften hoef je mij niets te vertellen. Ik heb daar, voor zover ik na kan gaan, last van sinds mijn puberteit. Het probleem doet zich voor als ik gespannen ben of wanneer ik op mijn lip, wang, tong bijt. Het is een zweertje of ontsteking van het mondslijmvlies. Het lijkt een klein probleem maar het tegengestelde is waar. Het heeft b.v. mijn komplete Kerstdagen wel eens vergald en ik heb me wel eens ziek moeten melden. De pijn is erg intensief en straalt uit door je hele hoofd, inclusief je keel en geeft problemen bij eten, praten en slapen. 
> 
> 
> Voor ongeveer 35 jaar geleden kreeg ik van mijn huisarts Nystatine. Dit wordt ook wel gebruikt voor babys ter behandeling van spruw. Later werd mij wel Lydocaine voorgeschreven. Dit is het middel wat door tandartsen gebruikt wordt als verdoving. Dit waren echter middelen om te verzachten (tijdelijk) maar niet voor bestrijding. Na vele vruchteloze pogingen zei mijn huisarts dat hij nog een laatste redmiddel kon proberen. Hier kwam LOTAGEN ter sprake. Letterlijk zei hij dat dit een paardenmidddel was te vergelijken met Helse steenstift. (Dit middel werd vroeger wel gebruikt bij de behandeling van vaginale aften). Ik heb toenmaals het middel (LOTAGEN) via de apotheek gekregen. Het aanstippen was geen pretje. Je kon wel door de grond gaan. De tweede dag was het al een stuk beter. De derde dag voelde ik het niet meer. Het middel deed goed zijn werk. Het moet puur gebruikt worden, wat wel wat loslatend gezond weefsel rond de afte met zich meebrengt, maar dit is slechts tijdelijk. Het was voor mij een wondermiddel. Beter even doorbijten bij de eerste keer aanstippen dan drie weken letterlijk ellende en dan maar weer wachten op de volgend afte. Zo gauw ik wat onrust in mijn mond verneem stip ik het goed te traceren plekje aan. Zo ben ik de ellende op tijd voor en doet ook de eerste keer aanstippen geen pijn.
> 
> Ondertussen ben ik voor 16 jaar geleden verhuisd en kreeg ik ongeveer 7 jaar geleden door allerlei omstandigheden weer last van aften. Bij mijn nieuwe huisarts hoorde ik dat LOTAGEN, ook wel in de handel als NEGATOL(palindroom), niet meer verstrekt mocht worden voor menselijk gebruik. Het middel werd wel toegepast in de diergeneeskunde. 
> 
> Daarop ben ik naar de plaatselijke dierenarts gegaan. Hij vertelde mij dat het middel bij hem bekend was in gelvorm, maar was erg huiverig om het aan mij te leveren voor menselijke gebruik. In de diergeneeskunde wordt de waterige variant in verdunde vorm toegepast om b.v. operatiewonden bij paarden enz. schoon te spoelen. Ook wordt na een geboorte van bv. een veulen de baarmoeder wel met een warme ,verdunde, waterige oplossing schoongespoeld.
> 
> ...

----------


## padams

BESTE leontien
gaarne zou ik wel eens willen reageren
echter niet onder mijn eigen naam.
hoe lossen wij dit op?

----------


## MissMolly

Waarom zou je niet onder je eigen naam willen reageren als je naar eer en geweten je ervaringen deelt?

----------


## MissMolly

Nog even over de suggestie van colloiodaal zilver, voor het geval iemand van plan is dat eens te proberen, hier een deel van een artikel van de vereniging tegen de kwakzalverij:

Fijnverdeeld zilver ('colloïdaal zilver') zou een geneesmiddel zijn tegen virussen, bacteriën, schimmels en parasieten. Het werkt niet en wie er te veel van inneemt kan er onuitwisbaar blauw van worden.

http://www.kwakzalverij.nl/view/View...289&type=image

Zilver, zo zeggen de sites, staat al eeuwen bekend als doder van ziekteverwekkers en remmer van ontstekingen. Vóór de ontdekking van penicilline werd het dan ook volop gebruikt tegen infecties. Waar antibiotica als neveneffect bij de gebruiker resistentie kunnen veroorzaken, heeft CZ dat effect niet. Het is daardoor zelfs bruikbaar voor brandwonden: het voorkomt infectie en stimuleert het weer (aan)groeien van beschadigd weefsel. Ook het afweersysteem wordt gestimuleerd, zeker als CZ dagelijks wordt ingenomen.

Heel andere taal spreekt daarentegen de Amerikaanse Quackwatch-site (zie ook externe link): 'CZ is geen geneesmiddel of wondermiddel. Als u ziek bent moet u een huisarts raadplegen'. Verder meldt deze site dat bij langdurig gebruik van colloïdaal zilver argyrosis (argyria) kan ontstaan, *zilververgiftiging. Dan kleurt de huid asgrijs en worden er zilverdeeltjes opgeslagen in de huid, de ogen en de inwendige organen. Er zijn ook nierfunctiestoornissen en neurologische afwijkingen beschreven.* Werd zilver vóór de uitvinding van penicilline geregeld gebruikt in met name neusdruppels, daarna niet meer. *Sinds 1975 is colloïdaal zilver in Amerika niet langer geregistreerd. Sedert 1994 heeft de FDA een groot aantal fabrikanten van CZ op de vingers getikt, omdat hun medische claims ongefundeerd waren. Vanaf 1999 is CZ in Amerika niet langer 'over de toonbank' verkrijgbaar.* 

Voor LOTAGEN geldt hetzelfde: NIET gebruiken.
Lotagen bevat formaldehyde, dat niet alleen giftig is, maar ook kankerverwekkend. Het is echt niet voor niets uit de handel genomen.

Een gewaarschuwd mens telt voor twee

----------


## QualiTeas

Denk eens aan Propolis, een zuiver natuurproduct met verbazingwekkende eigenschappen zonder bijwerkingen en niet te duur.

Er is een zéér informatief boekje geschreven door een huisarts die inmiddels veel ervaring heeft met Propolis:

"De geneeskracht van propolis" van Wiebe Braam. (ISBN 90-6084-751-2).

----------


## merel2

Wel eens aan vitamine tekorten gedacht ( B -vitaminen)? o.a B12
Voedselallergieen ? ( citrusfruit)
IJzer tekort?
Een darmziekte?
Infectie / bacterie ?

----------


## QualiTeas

In propolis-balsem (propolis-extract of -tinctuur) bevinden zich de volgende
bestanddelen:
- etherische oliën
- flavonoïden
- lipoïden
- eiwitten
- suikers
- vitaminen
- mineralen.

Ontsteking in de mond
De bekendste ontsteking in de mond zijn de zogeheten 'aften'. Dit zijn pijnlijke blaasjes op het mondslijmvlies, die later veranderen in pijnlijke zweertjes. Door de vaak ernstige pijn wordt eten een welhaast onmogelijke opgave. Ook drinken (vooral zure dranken als sinaasappelsap) kan bijzonder pijnlijk zijn. De oorzaak van aften is niet bekend. Men denkt wel aan een virus, maar dit is nooit bewezen. Als je ze eenmaal eens hebt gehad, komen aften vaak weer terug. Dat kan bij voorbeeld gebeuren nadat je op je wang hebt gebeten of op een andere manier je mondslijmvlies hebt beschadigd. Bij vrouwen kunnen
aften een paar dagen vóór het begin van de menstruatie ontstaan.

Uit diverse onderzoekingen is gebleken dat propolis bij aandoeningen aan het mondslijmvlies een effectief natuurmiddel is. Als natuurlijk werkend antibioticum bestrijdt propolis zowel virussen, bacteriën als schimmels. De plaatselijk pijnstillende werking is duidelijk gebleken, evenals de stimulering van de wondgenezing. Bij aandoeningen in de mond vullen deze eigenschappen elkaar goed aan.

Uit:
"De geneeskracht van propolis" van Wiebe Braam. (ISBN 90-6084-751-2).

----------


## afra1213

Aften ontstaan doordat de maag stoort.
Dit is een reactie van de maag.

Het help wel goed als je 2 x per dag een druppel propolis op de aften smeert

----------


## Flogiston

Wat bedoel je met "de maag stoort"? Er kunnen zo enorm veel dingen verkeerd gaan in de maag (het is echt geen simpel orgaan), die kun je niet allemaal in één hokje "storing" vegen - dat is pas hokjesdenken!

Verder: hoe kom je erbij dat aften ontstaan door één van de vele mogelijke storingen in de maag? Is dat een dogma dat we maar van jou moeten aannemen, of heb je een reden om dit zo te zeggen?

----------


## afra1213

Ik ga hierover niet in discussie met FLogiston

----------


## Flogiston

Dit is geen discussie, dit zijn een paar eenvoudige vragen. Zou je die dan misschien willen beantwoorden? Dat lijkt mij toch een heel redelijk verzoek.

----------


## Smilie

Ik heb jaaaaaaren gezocht naar een middel om aften kwijt te geraken of om minstens de pijn te verlichten. Op het einde was ik zover dat ik, voor ik kon eten, eerst mijn aften moest verdoven met Xylocaine 2% gel. Er kan geen middel genoemd worden of ik heb het de laatste 30 jaar al geprobeerd.
Per toeval heb ik een middel gevonden dat , ongelooflijk maar waar, echt werkt.
PROPOLIS A, (zoek maar op in Google) verkrijgbaar in een natuurwinkel, doet de aften weg na 3 tot 4 dagen. (Flesje met druppelteller) Het is geen wondermiddel dat u definitief van de aften geneest want dat bestaat zelfs niet, maar iedere keer dat ze terug de kop opsteken moogt ge er vast op rekenen dat het middel na 24 uur de pijn praktisch doet verdwijnen en na enkele dagen zijn de aften ook volledig weg.
Nee dat is geen publiciteit van een firma maar van iemand die dolgelukkig is dat hij weer normaal kan eten en drinken doordat die krengen weg zijn.
Ik hoop dat ik hiermee veel mensen gelukkig maak.

----------


## Smilie

> Beste Laura,
> 
> Ik werk met de voedingssupplementen lijn van Changes.
> Deze producten worden veel verkocht in engeland en amerika en nu leveren wij ze ook aan mensen in Nederland. In onze lijn hebben wij het product *Coloidal Silver*. Voordat ik hiermee begon heb ik zelf dit product gebruikt en mijn moeder gebruikt het momenteel ook. Misschien is het wat voor je ?? Mocht dit product niets voor je zijn in ieder geval veel succes.
> 
> Met vriendelijke groeten,
> Anouk Dijkstra
> 
> Dit is werking ervan?
> ...


Afblijven tenzij je het risico om eruit te zien als eenblauwe Smurf er bijneemt. Die blauwe kleur is ONOMKEERBAAR.
Colloidal Silver is reeds in verschillende landen, waaronder de USA verboden.

----------

